# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS > Pictures of Fake Steroids >  Primobol depot and Trenbol depot

## selle

From Medical inc...
The Prim comes in 10ml and has green text on it...
The Tren comes in 10ml and has purple text on it...
Is this stuff fakes??

----------


## LACBodybuilder

wrong forum for this.

----------


## selle

Ok.. which forum then??
And is it fake or real stuff!!

----------


## YounG_SluG11

> Ok.. which forum then??
> And is it fake or real stuff!!


Steroid Pictures Forum.
You're gonna have to post some pics of it before anybody can help you.

----------


## selle

ok..not the best pic, but the only one I have..

----------


## bruin

can anyone tell me if lote# p-079B is real or fake sorry no pic.

----------


## indica

Watch out...i hear al-qaida is comming to hijack all thraeds

 :Shoot:   :Strong Smiley:

----------


## chch

> From Medical inc...
> The Prim comes in 10ml and has green text on it...
> The Tren comes in 10ml and has purple text on it...
> Is this stuff fakes??



i have same trenbol depot from medical inc.

and i would like to know if it´s a fake tooooooo ......
anyone got an answer? 
Selle !! have you tried it yet? or maybe any new answers?

----------


## Frozenone

This is real, it comes from a ug lab in Sweden. I heard that they recently asked bos(body of science) to analyse all of their gear.

----------

